# Tourch lighter on a plane???????



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Heading to Sin City tomorrow.
Anyone know FOR SURE if it is ok to pack a empty torch lighter in checked bagadge??
Wie will be there for 5 days and would sure like to bring the heat.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah but you gotta have one of these...

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CLUTB114099N&cat=13&page=

I should add that you may want to ask the airline to be sure.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Yeah but you gotta have one of these...
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CLUTB114099N&cat=13&page=
> 
> I should add that you may want to ask the airline to be sure.


I've seen those but think the laws have changed. Are you sure you have to have one to transport an empty lighter?


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I did travel with my lighter in checked bagadge with it in the Transpak..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

canney said:


> I've seen those but think the laws have changed. Are you sure you have to have one to transport an empty lighter?


I havent heard of any law changes. But then I dont fly much in fact only once in the last 22 years. You should probably call the airline and see what they say. Maybe the info is on their web site. I wouldnt take the chance without finding out first.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

i am not reccomending this, but i was flying out of atl and saw all the lighters collected at boarding. i had just got my pb207 and forgot to stow it (like a complete idiot). well i thought the hell with it and kept it in my watch pocket. i figured i would just play dumb if they caught it. i swear i went through and nothing was said. so much for security that day.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

According to the TSA website, torch lighters are still banned in carry on *and* checked luggage.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#0

*Common Lighter*s - Lighters without fuel are permitted in checked baggage. Lighters with fuel are prohibited in checked baggage, unless they adhere to the Department of Transportation (DOT) exemption, which allows up to two fueled lighters if properly enclosed in a DOT approved case. If you are uncertain as to whether your lighter is prohibited, please leave it at home.

*Torch Lighters* - Torch lighters create a thin, needle-like flame that is hotter (reaching 2,500 degrees Fahrenheit) and more intense than those from common lighters. Torch lighters are often used for pipes and cigars, and maintain a consistent stream of air-propelled fire regardless of the angle at which it is held. Torch lighters continue to be banned.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, i guess i was't playing dumb. what would be the consequences of having one (torch lighter, full)?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

full count said:


> wow, i guess i was't playing dumb. what would be the consequences of having one (torch lighter, full)?


Well, I'm pretty sure if you pulled it out during flight and started trying to light your shoe, you would be in trouble. Of course, you would probably be beaten to a pulp by the other passengers first.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

i think the healthiest thing to do would be to pick one up after you arrive at your destination.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Look for one of those Ronson Jet lighters when you get there. I keep hearing that they're available at WalMart for $3...


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup, gotta use the transpak or similar device to put lighter in checked baggage!



JohnRider said:


> According to the TSA website, torch lighters are still banned in carry on *and* checked luggage.
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#0
> 
> ...


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> According to the TSA website, torch lighters are still banned in carry on *and* checked luggage.
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#0
> 
> ...


You know, these people (the TSA) are bad about getting information updated on their website. Unless you go dig deeper, you'd never know that you CAN now bring soft-flame lighters on board in carry-on...

However, torches are still banned and only allowed in carry on if in a DOT approved case.

You can find approved lighter cases for torches in CHECKED luggage at any number of online retailers or your local B&M. https://www.tobacco-barn.com/s-203-lighter-travel-cases.aspx


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That's great news; I can finally travel by plane again!!


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

TobaccoBarn said:


> You know, these people (the TSA) are bad about getting information updated on their website. Unless you go dig deeper, you'd never know that you CAN now bring soft-flame lighters on board in carry-on...
> 
> However, torches are still banned and only allowed in carry on if in a DOT approved case.
> 
> You can find approved lighter cases for torches in CHECKED luggage at any number of online retailers or your local B&M. https://www.tobacco-barn.com/s-203-lighter-travel-cases.aspx


WTF does Breast milk have to do wth it?
:baffled: 
Didn't think it was flammable


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

dartfrog said:


> WTF does Breast milk have to do wth it?
> :baffled:
> Didn't think it was flammable


That is TFF...

They combined the change in policy in regards to lighters with a change in the policy on breast milk. I guess at one time mothers carrying breast milk were being forced to drink or taste the milk before being allowed to bring more than 3 ounces online at a time.
http://www.tsa.gov/press/releases/2007/press_release_07202007.shtm


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

The soft flamed lighter can be used to gently warm the breast milk provided the milk is in a TSA approved container.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

The Ronson's work great and they truly do cost only about three dollars, and, they work every time, in warm and cold weather.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't worry those idiot baggage checkers can't stop bomb materials from getting on planes you really think they will catch an empty lighter?


----------



## TobaccoBarn (Jul 4, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Don't worry those idiot baggage checkers can't stop bomb materials from getting on planes you really think they will catch an empty lighter?


That is sadly true. They are too busy enforcing baseless regulations and miss the big picture:
http://aero-news.net/index.cfm?ContentBlockID=98ab3ac6-878d-43f1-8520-3540243a0a53&


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

The "restrictions" are a bit crazy. I thought the sign was funny about the change in lighters and breast milk. So now I can not bring on a bottle of water that I paid $1 for, but I can bring on a bottle of their water that was almost $3. That sucks! I have not flown in almost 2 years. I am still waiting for them to issue a "flight suit" so that we can not carry anything on the plane and maybe put in a few more rows. Being 6' 2" I try and get the emergency row because it has more leg room!


----------

